# Riverine Smallmouth Spawn



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Has anyone seen any studies out there regarding Riverine Smallmouth Spawning , I have heard (from fisherman but not necessarily biologists) that during high water springs the spawn can be completely canceled / wiped out resulting in years with zero smallmouth reproduction. Has anyone ever seen any studies that back this up?


----------

